# Trigger job



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Who works on triggers in the pcola area


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*.*

Rick at lock and gun has done all of mine. Nice guy good work


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Terry marsh in Molino does great work... Or you can buy a sako rifle and be done with it.


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I am a Correction Officer at the Okaloosa County Jail. There are 3 guys there who are gunsmiths and do fine trigger work. If you like, message me and I will get you their phone numbers.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

collinscraft2 said:


> I am a Correction Officer at the Okaloosa County Jail. There are 3 guys there who are gunsmiths and do fine trigger work


Residents or employees? :whistling:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

collinscraft2 said:


> I am a Correction Officer at the Okaloosa County Jail. There are 3 guys there who are gunsmiths and do fine trigger work. If you like, message me and I will get you their phone numbers.


Do they build rifles?


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Linkovich said:


> Residents or employees? :whistling:


there is a guy over there that use to do ceracoating too....lol


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I have been referred to Jul Waters, Crestview, 850-612-0702
www.fieldandrangetargetservice.com


----------



## southern sportsman (May 15, 2011)

rick at lock and gun on garden street . trigger job done on my ruger went from #6 pull to #2.8 and he test after he finishes no creep at all nice guy


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

SS Cost?


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I was told I would have to get a spring kit. Because its a browning A-bolt


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/27...-spring-kit-browing-a-bolt-1-1-4-to-3-1-2-lbs


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Another vote for terry marsh, he does excellent work, he is the only guy who touches my rifles


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks donut Iam ordering it now.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

I can vouch for Rick Rankin. He has done very good trigger jobs for me and the ones i have sent were very happy. He Is honest.I highly recomend.Lock n gun.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

One more thing, browning chrome plates their triggers. If somebody wants to smooth or polish a browning trigger, leave the shop then, with your rifle.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I got the spring, just got to put it in.


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

Donut slayer said:


> One more thing, browning chrome plates their triggers. If somebody wants to smooth or polish a browning trigger, leave the shop then, with your rifle.


All of my Brownings have had smooth triggers. I just like a light trigger. The spring change is real easy.


----------

